# ADF killed my betta



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Ya so Im pretty close to killing this frog, one of my fav bettas I ever had cause it was like a runt. I thought these frogs were supposed to be nice? The only reason its still alive is because Im against killing an animal for almost any reason, otherwise hed be smashed on the floor or a short lived cat toy. And Im sure its an adf, petsmart got a label right.

Now Im stuck with the decision of moving it or what, I want to make it just a snail tank but I dunno if theres some thing I may add to the tank that would harm the frog.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

a water snake =) just leave it in there with the frog and let nature take it's path.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I've never seen an adf be aggressive. It's usually the other way around and the bettas are the terrors to the frogs. It depends on the betta I guess.

How do you know it killed your fish? Did you see it firsthand? Don't kill the poor thing, it's just being what it is. Bring it to a fish store and see if they'll take it or give it away to someone.

And sorry about your fish


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

I was at work while it happened and came home to it eating his fins, my gf saw him bite at his fin but he got away then she took a nap and woke up to him dead.

Heres what i came home to if you can make it out, its a red piece of fin hanging out of its mouth.


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your betta. I would take the frog back to the store where I got it. Maybe you can get your snail tank going and taking it back to the store you can get something you really want. Most stores have a good return policy. It would make me mad if something like that happened in my tank. I would hate that frog and not want to keep it as I would think of what it did. I bought 2 angelfish one time and they did not get along and I had to take one back to the LFS.Maybe you can put some red cherry shrimps in with the snails if you get a tank with snails. Snails do eat live plants except assassin snails eat other snails. I have assassin snails and they are really neat little snails. I have egg pods from them and they have had little assassin snails babies that have hatched.They eat earthworm sticks or blood worms anything with protein if they are not enough snails to eat. They how ever will not eat their own kind.


----------



## Spooki (Oct 6, 2010)

I generally only see these guys attempting to eat fish that have already died. If it's with in two weeks from the date of purchase and your have your receipt you can take it back to PetSmart, other wise put an ad up and try to find him a good home.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Its all good, i didnt want to take the chance of him killing my new mystery fish so i moved him. Now hes in a tank twice the size with fish twice the size, thatll put him in line.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Man that is awful! I can't imagine how those little bitty frogs could eat a whole betta unless the betta was still small. I have mine in with Ember Tetras, Neon Tetras, 2 types of pygmy cory, otos and ghost shrimp and have never had a problem with them bothering the fish they basically ignore each other. If you put him in with fish bigger than he is you maybe sending him to a slow painful death. They may pick on him until he dies or starve from not getting enough food. If you don't want to give him a good quality of life I would rehome him. I understand you are angry with him but he is just an animal he does not relize what he done was wrong.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Hes fine, i was watching him. The gourami are too busy fighting each other to bother.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

well then is he dead yet??


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Kitten in the post above I think he/she was talking about the frog the betta from what I understand was eaten by the frog.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

=S


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Nope


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

still alive.wow the frog seems like a fighter


----------

